# Where do 2nd gen Maximas fall?



## RCB (Jan 8, 2008)

I just noticed that 2nd gen Maxima's don't have a category (I know not many are interested, but still). As I happened into one in exchange for replacing a radiator in a Saab, thought I would see what interesting tidbits I can find in here.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The 2nd gen Maxima's were the first to use front-wheel drive This Maxima was available with a 154 hp 3.0 L VG30E V6 engine and a 4-speed automatic or 5-speed manual transmission.


----------



## RCB (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks,

mainly just wondering if this would be the appropriate sub-forum for discussion of 2nd gen Maxima's as there is not a category for anything earlier than 89.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You're right, there should be a forum for the U11 Maxima. I guess your best bet in the meantime would be to post here or in the J30 Maxima forum.


----------

